

Project Management - lakeeffect

What software are people using for project management, to make Gantt Charts and what not.  Are there any good open source ones.
======
bigtoga
I just recently tried out smart draw for "Gantt Charts and what not."
<http://www.smartdraw.com/>

Visio, PowerPoint (for presentations), MS Project (I'm a Windows person)

------
babul
MS Project just becuase everyone else is and it works nicely with sharepoint
(surprise surprise).

------
ideas101
<http://projects.zoho.com/jsp/home.jsp> \--- pls write a review here if u use
it.

